# Vegetarian Diet



## Dave17 (Dec 17, 1999)

I have a friend who has been going through med school while I've been suffering and he does a littel research every now and then for me.What he came up with and I've been on for a week is a vegetarian diet.I was curious if other people have had positive results from such diets. I don't eat read or white meat but still eat eggs, and other such products...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am basically a vegetarian, so Much so that when I see vegetarian recipes I still feel a certain thrill but veggies don't agree with me perhaps because I am fructose intolerant


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I've been "fully veggie" (eat dairy) for about 3 years now, and have had IBS since 1986.I suppose I have noticed a sort of lessening of symptoms since, but that has been helped by working out what my trigger foods are. Unfortunately it is the onion family that are the real problem for me these days. This can be really tricky if you are a veggie as, especially in the UK they seem to put onions in all veggie things!When I do get the symptoms it has been worse in the past 18 months or so but I have got things on kind of an even keel a lot of the time.No harm in giving it a try anyhow. As long as you keep your proteins and vitamins/minerals (especially iron and the B Vits) to a good enough level.I generally feel healthier for being a veggie (though my main reason for going veggie was more of an ethical one!!)


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I was a vegetarian for two years. All it did for me was give me even MORE gas.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Going vegeterian was the first thing I tried that had any positive effects at all many years ago, since it was coincidental that the veggie diet I started resulted in removing soem things from my diet to which I was hypersensitivie, I found out later.MNL


----------

